# Coffee and a Novel



## drapetomaniac (Jan 22, 2010)

A blog from a mason who has decided to write a page a day this year.

http://coffeeandanovel.blogspot.com/

His chosen topic appears to be his personal experience of seeing PHA come into recognition in his jurisdiction.

You can also read them chronologically.
http://www.danweatherington.com/Todate.htm


I thought today's post was interesting:
http://coffeeandanovel.blogspot.com/2010/01/friday-january-22-2010.html

especially on exclusive territorial jurisdiction

"4. What about exclusive territorial jurisdiction?
Exclusive territorial jurisdiction is not universally accepted even by our own Grand Lodge. We recognize several grand lodges which share the same geographic territory.
For instance, we have fraternal relations with several grand lodges in Brazil which share territory, some with lodges in the same city. They include Grande Loja Maconica Do Estado de Sao Paulo and Grande Oriente Do Brasil among others. We recognize the Grand Lodge of Massachusetts which maintains lodges in Panama, Chile, and Japan where we recognize other grand lodges. The United Grand Lodge of England maintains lodges in India, as well as several African and South American nations which have grand lodges of their own which we recognize and with which we maintain fraternal relations."


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 22, 2010)

Great find!


----------



## krafox (Apr 12, 2013)

Boa. Great post

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

